# Banished oder RUST ? Welches Spiel empfiehlt sich momentan mehr ?



## addicTix (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

der Vergleich ist auf den ersten Blick vielleicht weit hergeholt, aber es geht mir mehr drum wie es um den Entwicklungsstand aussieht und die generelle Spielbarkeit.
Ich spiele gerne Survial -und Aufbauspiele.
SimCity 5 hat mir bereits sehr viel spaß bereitet, auch wenn es nicht das beste SimCity war ( aufgrund der kleinen Karten und der KI ). Banished soll vergleichbar mit SimCity sein ( keinesfalls gleich ) aber soll alles was SimCity falsch macht besser machen.
RUST soll allerdings auch ziemlich gut sein. Aber es soll noch zahlreiche bugs und hacker geben. Ist da was dran ? 
DayZ hat mir bereits ziemlich gut gefallen. Jedoch nützt es mir nicht, wenn Rust hackerverseucht ist wie einst WarZ bzw. Infestation.

Was würdet ihr mir derzeit eher empfehlen ?


----------



## timbo01 (14. März 2014)

Meine Meinung zu Rust: Langzeitspielspaß ist aufgrund des aktuellen Entwicklungsstandes nicht vorhanden. (Meiner Meinung nach trotzdem mehr Content als DayZ)
Wenn man nach ein bis Zwei Wochen "alles" hat, gibt es nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Das sind dann die Leute sie nur noch durch die Gegend laufen und andere Spieler töten.
Hacker gibt es auch trotz VAC-Warnung einige. (Aber nicht so viele wie in WarZ )

Gruß timbo


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. März 2014)

Also Banished ist toll aber nach paar Tagen wird es langweilig  da stellt man den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf schwer . Rust ist nee so gut da keiner weißt was es am Ende wird. DayZ find ich toll  Survival aber auch denken


----------



## Ich 15 (14. März 2014)

[x]Banished weil schon fertig


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. März 2014)

Wie wärs damit ? This War Of Mine - YouTube auf die Landsleute muss man stolz sein


----------

